

Windows Server Containers Released in Preview - taylorbrown
http://blogs.technet.com/b/server-cloud/archive/2015/08/19/new-windows-server-preview-fuels-application-innovation-with-containers-software-defined-datacenter-updates.aspx

======
anonbanker
That's a lot of crickets for this announcement.

